# Using old Yeast as Nutrient



## pcmax (27/3/16)

I read somewhere that you can use old dry yeast (the stuff that comes with kit & kilo kits) as yeast nutrient. I have several packs that came under the caps of cans of LME but I'm not sure when to use it as a nutrient.
Does it get pitched into the wort at the end of the boil? I suspect putting it in the fermenter of in a starter will cause it to just act as another strain of yeast rather than a nutrient


----------



## timmi9191 (27/3/16)

boil for a few minutes


----------



## fletcher (27/3/16)

+1 timmi.

live yeast feed off the dead yeast. to kill them, boil them for about 5-10 mins and you're set.


----------



## butisitart (28/3/16)

boil them for 15mins at the end of the boil to kill off any delinquents. same as if you buy yeast nutrient, which apparently is just lots of dead yeast. if any of them are still crawling around after that, finish them off with a molotov cocktail. if you see any around after that, call 000 and run down the street while you still can. don't look back.


----------



## Yob (28/3/16)

any that survive 15 seconds of a boil should cause concern I should think..

cant see any brewing (beer) yeast living after contact with boiling liquor..

Stu? a new dehydration thread?


----------



## fraser_john (28/3/16)

I read somewhere that a boil of several hours will split the dead yeast open making their innards available, chill and settle and keep the liquid. I'll try find link.


----------



## MHB (28/3/16)

Commercially made yeast derived nutrient (yeast extract) and a bunch of other stuff, primarily a Nitrogen source, trace elements and yeast extract.
I think you would get a lot less available nutrients from yeast tossed into the boil than you would from fully autolysed yeast.
One nutrient it worth paying attention to is Zinc, in Australia our soils are very low in Zn. Considering the low cost of a fully balanced yeast nutrient I think it would be worth getting some, it is going to be a lot better than just tossing some yeast in the boil (tho I cant see that doing any harm - or much good) which we know will help the ferment.
Mark


----------



## Jack of all biers (28/3/16)

MHB is correct re Zinc, but don't forget that yeast carry over the Zinc from one generation to the next so if you add a yeast nutrient containing Zinc to a starter then avoid adding the same to the wort. Also for those using Wyeast, there is sufficient Zinc in the smack packs. Whilst a bit dated regarding what is on the market Palmer below explains the benefits of yeast hulls (dead yeast) to which the OP question refers;

[SIZE=10pt]"You will see three types of yeast nutrients on the market that can supplement a wort that is high in refined sugars or adjuncts.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Di-ammonium Phosphate - This is strictly a nitrogen supplement that can take the place of a lack of FAN. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]*Yeast Hulls - This is essentially dead yeast, the carcasses of which act as agglomeration sites and contain some useful residual lipids*.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]Yeast Nutrient or Energizer - The name can vary, but the intent is a mixture of di-ammonium phosphate, yeast hulls, biotin and vitamins. These mixtures are a more complete dietary supplement for the yeast and what I recommend. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Servomyces (tm) - This product from Lallemand is *similar to yeast hulls but differs by having a useful amount of rapidly assimilable zinc*, which is an essential enzyme co-factor for yeast health. This product falls within the provisions of the Rheinheitsgebot.[/SIZE] "


----------

